# For those of you who get to 150 questions....



## TommyTillers (Feb 16, 2011)

Don't go too crazy/get upset, because you can pass!
The first time I took the test (no studying) I hit 150 and failed.
Today I took it again (after studying) and got to 150 questions and just found out I passed (NREMT-P).
So the 150 mark isn't always a death sentence
Good luck!


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 16, 2011)

When I took the paramedic test, it was on paper and everyone had 150 questions.

If you cannot pass when you have to answer all the questions, then you should not be certified.


----------



## Scooter76 (Feb 17, 2011)

Just took my first attempt. Got to 150.
Failed.:glare:


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 20, 2011)

Scooter76 said:


> Just took my first attempt. Got to 150.
> Failed.:glare:



Samething but it was for the Paramedic test


----------

